# which atv plow? is one brand better?



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

looking for some help guys my son wants a plow to put on an 03 honda rancher 350 4x4, I was wondering if there is a difference in the brands,this is just going to be personal use I found a complete 50" set up @ rocky mountain for $349 shipped manual lift.Its called a city slicker plow? but I see plows as high as $700 on up is there that much difference? thanks for any help or feedback


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I personaly prefer either the warn or the cycle country line. They are a bit heavier and that helps when your plowing. I really like the warn cause it will lift the blade really high. What part of ohio are you in? Im up in Mentor if your close you can stop by and see my 60 inch cycle country....Rob


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

thanks for the input rob, Im out in geneva so im not too far away from you, just looking to get the most bang for the buck! wasn`t sure if any were better built then others, any trouble with bending the tubes or anything? they all seem fairly cheap built to me. if I did this right here is the link to what Im looking at see what you think thanks Richhttp://www.rockymountainatv.com/Product_Details.atv?pid=00098194


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Naw, Ive never bent anything. And my plow is a 60 inch one too. My only wish is it would lift higher ,it makes stacking alot easyer. Thats where the warn plow comes in. It lifts alot higher then my current plow on my quad. The one thing I will tell you is to make sure when your out plowing push the snow as far out of the way as you can. Once you push it and it sits for a little while it will not move till it melts.....Rob


----------



## Humvee13 (Jan 30, 2004)

I am running a Warn 50" with the electric actuator on my grizzly 600. Have not got to use it yet but the blade is decently heavy for a small plow and pushes the stones in my driveway down to the dirt. 

Cant wait to test it on some snow, it does lift very high and fast so it should be nice and easy to stack. I got mine from 4atvtires.com for a pretty good deal shipped, best I could find for the complete setup. It runs just shy of $500 with shipping for me.

This is more money than the one you posted, but is much more convienent with the electric lift.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I use to have a Cycle-Country plow on a Yamaha Kodiak. It was a good plow but it did get bent up a little bit. The last 4 wheeler plow I had was a Warn on a ArcticCat. It seemed to hold up a little better than the Cycle-Country.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Heres just what you need:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4507190709&category=43971


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Most ATV plows are cheap built.


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

rob, you have a pm.. had a couple quick Q's for ya


----------

